# Magnet affect my light?



## webley445 (Jun 3, 2008)

Would anyone know if using a rare earth magnet to mount my Fenix to a door or cabinet would have any ill efect on the light?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, a magnet shouldn't bother a Fenix at all, nor most any other light for that matter.

Just be sure not to put the light with magnet into your pocket next to the credit cards.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 3, 2008)

a magnet should only bother an LED light if it gets too near a boost or buck circuit. The coil in it could be affected by the magnets magnetic field if close enough. Most circuits are in the head where the LED is so I would keep them away from the head but at the tail or middle should be fine.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 3, 2008)

The question is if it harms the battery, because the Fenix is aluminum - not attracted to magnets. The magnet is attracting the battery.

That's a good question though, can you leave a 123 on a powerful magnet for long periods of time?


----------



## Robban (Jun 3, 2008)

There used to be a long thread regarding this in the Arc forums. I think it was concluded (by Gransee and others) that there shouldn't be any ill effects due to exposure. However it can influence output while the flashlight is turned on with the maget attached as it can potentially (temorarily) mess with the coil of the boost circuit. This was for the Arc AAA but I assume the same would apply for most other similar lights as well.


----------



## Jay R (Jun 4, 2008)

You will magnetise any bits on the light and battery that can be. This will mean that they will pick up metal 'dust' more. I saw a rechargeable cell that fitted into it's charger with a magnetic spacer. Didn't affect it at all until the owner put it down on a bench coverd in iron filings which then proceded to clog up all the safety vents.


----------



## webley445 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the inputs. I was wondering about using the magnet for setting the light at workplace when performing tasks and about those wall mounts that use magnets to hold your EDC items on a wall, forget what they are called.


----------



## sino (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like a job for the Mythbusters: Can magnets affect flashlights or batteries? 

They already busted the myth about magnets destroying credit cards. (Basically they found that a high powered electro magnet could mess up a card, but not any of the magnets available to mere mortals outside a lab and in everyday use.) What a great show.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 4, 2008)

Funny you mention this... a few weeks ago i was seeing how dead of a battery my E01 could run off of and a magnet happened to get stuck to it and when i moved it past the head of the light it got brighter. Probably discharging the inductor or something? 
Anyway i thought it was cool and tried it on my L2D. The magnet wasn't even touching the light but it was vibrating so i stopped that. 
Now whats really weird is that when i tried it on my LOD it changed modes every time i put the magnet near it. 
I quickly realized that it probably wasn't the best thing to do to my lights but fortunately it didn't have any adverse effects. :candle:


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 4, 2008)

I have 4 rare earth magnets on the tail of my p1d they work great at keeping the light where i need it.They have been on it for two years and no problem so far.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 5, 2008)

sino said:


> Sounds like a job for the Mythbusters: Can magnets affect flashlights or batteries?
> 
> They already busted the myth about magnets destroying credit cards. (Basically they found that a high powered electro magnet could mess up a card, but not any of the magnets available to mere mortals outside a lab and in everyday use.) What a great show.



Oh? I haven't seen this one. (not surprising since I don't have cable but I've still seen far too many episodes) I know I've screwed up hotel magnetic card keys before. As well as my Safeway club card... :thinking:


----------



## Sarratt (Nov 24, 2014)

*Can a strong magnet harm a light?*

I ask because I'd like to replace the velcro with two ''strong earth'' magnets in several of my holsters.

These really are strong magnets. When I purchased them the clerk made a point of telling me to keep them away from my wallet (credit cards etc).

I hope this is not a laughable question. I know very little about the circuits etc in new lights. But I'd rather be embarrassed than wreck a light .

Thanks


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Can a strong magnet harm a light?*

I have attached strong magnets to the clip of my Zebralight headlamps and have been using them for years without any problem. I have four of the B size on each clip. I have also kept one in my wallet for years with no ill effect on my CC.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 24, 2014)

I used 18mm magnets to extend the length of my unprotected cells & i did not face any problems with the usage or recharging for about a year of constant usage.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 24, 2014)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Nope, a magnet shouldn't bother a Fenix at all, nor most any other light for that matter.
> 
> Just be sure not to put the light with magnet into your pocket next to the credit cards.



Oh no, I've been carrying my Armytek Tiara with the magnet in the same pocket with my... no wait. I don't afford to have a credit card (and use CPF at the same time).


----------

